# Hard to close portafilter Gaggia classic pro 2018+



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi since this is my first semi automatic machine I m having some issues. First, I couldn't lock the portafilter into position, even empty. Now, after a couple of shots and a night left on the machine, the portafilter locks much easier, BUT if I get coffee in it (pressurized basket ~16grams of coffee) I have trouble again. Is this normal? I must use a lot of force to lock it into position. I also noticed that I have a little water (couple of drops) from the steam wand. I haven't used steam yet. Is this normal too?

Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Could be coffee grounds getting wedged between the portafilter and the seal, I find a quick brush usually fixes that for me.

My steam wand leaks (I think most old ones do), but my machine is 2008 and I don't want to spend £50 to fix it as I understand it could just start again in a few years. But if yours is new I would suggest it should be replaced (under warranty?)


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Ok, I spoke to a authorized technician, and told me that the stiffness is normal, as long as there is no leaking when I make a shot. He also told me that, by time, the portafilter will be easier to close because the metals wear out. So I'll have to wait a little and see. I have a full two year warranty so no reason to hurry.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2020)

I have exactly the same problem with my classic pro 2019 the extreme tightness when installing/removing the porta filter handle is caused by pressurised hot water being forced between the group head and the portafilter seal thus increasing the thickness of the seal causing extreme tightness.

The aluminium shower screen plate supplied by gaggia with the machine is poorly designed and cheaply manufactured causing a poor seal between the group head and shower screen plate causing the leak.

I have replaced the crappy aluminium shower screen plate with a much better stainless steel, you could also replace with brass either of these will also give much better thermal properties.

Hope this helps the "authorised technician" understand the actual fault.


----------



## Sbug (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah I had the exact same issue with my new Gaggia Classic 2019 - I could only get the portafilter to about 8 o'clock.

Gaggia Direct advised this was common with new machines and it takes some use for the gasket to bed in. After a few weeks use it did indeed improve, though I never quite got it to 6 o'clock

I've since upgraded to a 18g VST precision basket. This sits slightly higher in the portafilter making it even harder to lock in - worse than before!

I then ordered a silicone gasket but 8mm thick ( I believe the one it comes with is 8.5mm) - it's more much easier and I can lock the portafilter in at 6 o'clock with the VST basket fitted


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Although I first thought it was a problem, I never had any leakage from portafilter. I try not to use extreme force to lock the portafilter into place. Machine runs ok so don't worry


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Not locking portafilter properly on Gaggia brew head may leads to this damage, please use only 8.5 mm thick gaskets.


----------



## Sbug (Mar 2, 2020)

L&R said:


> Not locking portafilter properly on Gaggia brew head may leads to this damage, please use only 8.5 mm thick gaskets.
> 
> View attachment 37126


 I'm not sure that kinda damage is from using an 8mm gasket?!!

Just to be clear, I've only changed to 8mm gasket because I'm using a VST basket which does not allow the portafilter to come anywhere near closer to locking in correctly. I've seen lots of people online doing the same thing and the combination of 8mm silicone gasket and VST basket has resulted in it being much easier to lock the portafilter in at 6 o'clock without applying too much pressure, which most be better for the brew head than having to push unreasonably hard just to lock in at 8 o'clock??


----------



## anditstime (Apr 21, 2020)

Wow... how did that shear off like that...
Got my 2019 Gaggia Classic pro RI9480. With the given non pressurized baskets i can only get it to 7 o clock.
With the VST... could only twist it barely an inch. Tried to run a shot... it leaked everywhere... never again.
Have an 8mm gasket on the way.

Was considering a bottomless portafilter, but was advised by the seller that for this latest model the 
brew pressure is way too high for it and would end up in a splattery mess too...


----------



## Sbug (Mar 2, 2020)

anditstime said:


> Wow... how did that shear off like that...
> Got my 2019 Gaggia Classic pro RI9480. With the given non pressurized baskets i can only get it to 7 o clock.
> With the VST... could only twist it barely an inch. Tried to run a shot... it leaked everywhere... never again.
> Have an 8mm gasket on the way.
> ...


 Get Mr Shades OPV mod kit - that's what I did!!!

Really easy to fit and can be reversed.

I now have my 9 bar pressure and pulling good shots with a bottomless Portafilter...


----------

